# Connection Issues 2-17-2005



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 17, 2005)

We are currently experiencing network connection issues.
 I've put in a help desk ticket at the datacenter and they are working on a resolution.

 We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## KenpoTess (Feb 17, 2005)

my colors and font size won't work today.. *sniffs*  Hard to make Birthday posts without big colorful Fontage~!!

But the server speed issues seem to be resolved Yay~!!


----------

